# According to BE: Daley to sign with Strikeforce



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

A 6 fight deal, that does not affect the Shark Fight in September:



> Just hours ago, Paul Daley signed a six-fight Strikeforce contract. He will still fight at Shark Fights 13 which will go down September 11th at the Civic Center Coliseum in Amarillo, Texas (sort of a strange date to have an MMA event). His first opponent will be Evangelista Cyborg which denotes that he will still be competing at welterweight.
> 
> Paul Daley seems extraordinarily happy with the financial package that he received from Strikeforce. Not sure when Daley will debut in the organization but according to UnitedGlory.nl, he will also be competing in a welterweight tournament (along with Shinya Aoki) which will kick off October 16th and wrap-up April 2011. Of course, all of this really means that we may see some of the greatest smack-talk in the history of MMA if Paul Daley vs. Nick Diaz goes down.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I like this a lot. There are a lot of interesting fights for Daley and I would love to see him fight Nick Diaz!


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

this is actually a good situation for daley, but outside of zarkomis, diaz , and cyborg what other big name fighters does strikeforce have at ww??


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I've got two predictions for Diaz/Daley:

1) Diaz is going to win
2) Most epic post fight brawl after Daley connects with that hook and Cesar Gracie jumps into the ring


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I've got two predictions for Diaz/Daley:
> 
> 1) Diaz is going to win
> 2) Most epic post fight brawl after Daley connects with that hook and Cesar Gracie jumps into the ring


hahaha that would be epicx10 how many of daleys limbs do you think cesar would snap?


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> A 6 fight deal, that does not affect the Shark Fight in September:
> 
> 
> 
> Link


This is cool, such a shame that he did what he did to koscheck, as I looked forward to seeing what he could do in the UFC, but I think anyone could forgive him to wanting to punch that muppet in the face,lol.
Anyway,i'm glad PD got a second chance as he'd be a wasted talent otherwise and I think there are some really nice match ups with the likes of Zaromskis, cyborg , Diaz etc waiting in the wings.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think its a horrible signing for Strikeforce regardless of the fact it should make for some great fights. Honestly Strikeforce didn't get enough bad publicity from the brawl with Miller and the Gracie camp lets hire this guy now.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

KEYZER-SOZE said:


> this is actually a good situation for daley, but outside of zarkomis, diaz , and cyborg what other big name fighters does strikeforce have at ww??


Two other wins that would look good on his resume are Tyron Woodley and Jay Heiron.

I don't see him getting past Woodley or Diaz. He'd have a good slugout with Zaromskis and Heiron.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

No matter what he did to Kos, his still a good addition to Strikeforce.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Yay. Daley vs diaz please. I can see diaz being stubborn enough to stand and trade with Daley and getting KTFO early.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I've got two predictions for Diaz/Daley:
> 
> 1) Diaz is going to win
> 2) Most epic post fight brawl after Daley connects with that hook and Cesar Gracie jumps into the ring


3) Daley wins the gaycie clowns try to jump him and what follows is an epic post fight KTFO spree with daley not only KO diaz *twice* in one night but also sf former Mw and current LW champ. earning him title of Middle light welterweight champ.



just for clarity i go with the third option.:thumb02:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

And thats the kind of power paul daley has ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

6-fight deal?

Fingers crossed he scores 6 wins and Dana White does the right thing.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

gazh said:


> 6-fight deal?
> 
> Fingers crossed he scores 6 wins and Dana White does the right thing.


Keep him out and not re-sign him? I agree!


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

oooo, maybe we'll see Diaz vs Daley eventually for the belt!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

6 fight deal? Well, I doubt Strikeforce will last that long at the rate they are going now, but good news for Daley for sure.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

hmmmm i think Paul will have a pretty damn good record after his contract is up.

Realisticly he has probably got the beating of Cyborg, Zaromskis, Bowling, Heiron and maybe Woodley.

He wont get past Diaz (unless Diaz tries to prove he can K.O Daley) and he wont get past Scott Smith.

I'd like to see Daley Vs Cung Le at catchweight pls strikeforce!!


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

edlavis88 said:


> he wont get past Scott Smith.


....

I completely disagree, I think he would absolutely demolish Scott Smith.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Mirage445 said:


> ....
> 
> I completely disagree, I think he would absolutely demolish Scott Smith.


I've got Scott Smith by 3rd round KO at 4:59 after looking somewhat like Diego Sanchez against BJ in this fight.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> Keep him out and not re-sign him? I agree!


Fail.

Resign him and eat his words was the correct answer!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I think he will be the kind of fighter that excites the fans, and will get some highlight KOs. I think it might hurt Strikeforce's credibility a little, if Daley dominates the division. The guy has been dominated by two UFC fighters, who IMO can't win the UFC title from GSP. If he doesn't dominate, then you just paid a lot of money for not much result.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

rockybalboa25 said:


> I think he will be the kind of fighter that excites the fans, and will get some highlight KOs. I think it might hurt Strikeforce's credibility a little, if Daley dominates the division. The guy has been dominated by two UFC fighters, who IMO can't win the UFC title from GSP. If he doesn't dominate, then you just paid a lot of money for not much result.


To be fair he has been dominated by Koscheck and Shields... You are talking 2 of the best 5 WW in the world, it's irrelevant if they can't beat GSP.
Daley is a legit top 15 WW atm, 6 fights from now he could be a legit top 5 guy (if he gets at least 5 wins.) And imo if he beats Diaz he will have a juicy UFC contract coming his way.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

KEYZER-SOZE said:


> this is actually a good situation for daley, but outside of zarkomis, diaz , and cyborg what other big name fighters does strikeforce have at ww??


The thing I like about SF is the way the may not necessarily have the fighters on the books but they do continue to bring in fighters from all over to fight there guys and create good fight cards, the fighters they bring in may not always be big names because I am willing to bet you dont really think of many fighters as big names unless that have been in the UFC, but that does not mean there is not a wealth of talent outside the UFC that SF is always looking to deal with for there cards, and sometimes they pull a fighter who is more talented that most UFC fighters via recurring this way over a reality TV show, obviously the reality TV show gives you more fame but fame does not make you a better fighter.

Seriously look at the recent signing SF has been making this year and then look at the signing the UFC has made and you tell me which has found more talented fighters and is growing the faster.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

*Paul Daley hasn’t signed with Strikeforce*

Former Cage Rage champion and recent UFC fighter Paul Daley has not signed with Strikeforce.

Despite reports of a completed six-fight deal, Strikeforce spokesperson Mike Afromowitz today told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) no deal has been reached with the British fighter. Additionally, a representative for Daley said the fighter is weighing multiple options.

Daley currently is slated to fight at next month's Shark Fights 13 event as part of a one-fight deal with the promotion.

"At this point, I'm not really in a position to comment at this point and time," Wad Alameddine of Fight Management told MMAjunkie.com. "We've definitely been talking to Strikeforce, and we've been talking to a number of different groups. But right now, I'm in a position where I can't make any comment on that, unfortunately."

Daley, who's ranked among the world's top 10 at 170 pounds, also is one of the sport's top free agents. However, he only became available after UFC officials terminated his contract following UFC 113. After dropping a unanimous decision to Josh Koscheck at the May event, Daley threw a post-fight punch at his rival. UFC president Dana White condemned the action and announced the fighter's termination just an hour later in the night's post-fight press conference.

Despite the loss and the criticism he received, Daley nonetheless owns a solid 24-9-2 record, and he's won five of his past six fights (all via stoppage). Most recently, he submitted Daniel Acacio (21-9 at the time) at July's Impact FC 2 event in Australia.

An opponent has not been named for his upcoming Shark Fights 13 bout, which is part of the deepest fight card in the Texas-based promotion's history.

If signed, Daley, who counts 18 knockouts among his 24 career wins, would join a Strikeforce welterweight division currently ruled by champ Nick Diaz. Other notables in the weight class include Jay Hieron, Andre Galvao, Joe Riggs, Tyron Woodley and Marius Zaromskis.

(UPDATED on 8/2/10 at 5:45 p.m. ET and changed "reported six-figure deal" to "reported six-fight deal.")

Check out more UFC News at MMAjunkie.com. This story originally appeared on MMAjunkie.com and is syndicated on Yahoo! Sports as part of a content-partnership deal between the two sites.

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=mmajunkie-Paul_Daley_Strikeforce_weighing_options


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I hope he will sign with SF.
And he gets a shot at Diaz. That fight should an exciting one.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

It would be an awesome addition to the SF lineup. Hopefully Paul does it because I really don't see him getting any better offers from rival organizations.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah there aren't taht many options in DREAM and he would **** the Bellator division!:thumb02:


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

edlavis88 said:


> To be fair he has been dominated by Koscheck and Shields... You are talking 2 of the best 5 WW in the world, it's irrelevant if they can't beat GSP.
> Daley is a legit top 15 WW atm, 6 fights from now he could be a legit top 5 guy (if he gets at least 5 wins.) And imo if he beats Diaz he will have a juicy UFC contract coming his way.


That kind of proves my point though. Strikeforce wouldn't be able to claim they have the top WW in the world, because he's already lost to 2. Him beating 6 guys who aren't the top 5 doesn't put him in the top 5. It just means he can beat lesser competition. We know that he can't beat Kos or Shields. I doubt anyone thinks he can beat GSP. IMO he can't beat Alves or Fitch, so how does he get into the top 5?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well he would be at least a top ten fighter!:thumbsup:


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well he would be at least a top ten fighter!:thumbsup:


So that's going to be strikeforce's claim? Come watch us, sure our champion isn't as good as a bunch of guys in the UFC, but at least he's better than most.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

rockybalboa25 said:


> So that's going to be strikeforce's claim? Come watch us, sure our champion isn't as good as a bunch of guys in the UFC, but at least he's better than most.


maybe daley's experience at strikeforce might add on enough for him to be probably top 2 at his division in the world next to GSP *lets hope :confused05:*


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Ground'N'Pound5 said:


> maybe daley's experience at strikeforce might add on enough for him to be probably top 2 at his division in the world next to GSP *lets hope :confused05:*


Experience? So you're saying even though he got owned by Kos and Shields, he can move past them in the rankings by beating a bunch of lower caliber fighters?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Diaz is not a low caliber fighter!:thumbsdown:


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Diaz is not a low caliber fighter!:thumbsdown:


I said lower, not low. And Diaz is a lower calibur fighter than GSP, Shields, Koscheck, Fitch, and Alves. That is why he is ranked 6 or 7. Beating the #6 fighter in the world doesn't put you past any of the guys above because they are all fighting each other.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well knowing how close his bond is with Shields I don't think he wants to go to the UFC now!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well knowing how close his bond is with Shields I don't think he wants to go to the UFC now!


Well since we were talking about Daley, I don't know why that matters.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I was referring to Diaz!:sarcastic12:


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> I was referring to Diaz!:sarcastic12:


Well stay on topic. We're talking about Daley.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

rockybalboa25 said:


> I said lower, not low. And Diaz is a lower calibur fighter than GSP, Shields, Koscheck, Fitch, and Alves. That is why he is ranked 6 or 7. Beating the #6 fighter in the world doesn't put you past any of the guys above because they are all fighting each other.


Well going back on topic, beating the number six guy can put you at number six!:thumbsup:


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well going back on topic, beating the number six guy can put you at number six!:thumbsup:


But not top five, so again Strikeforce doesn't have the fighters to compete with the UFC.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that depends on how the Strikeforce Champion performs!:thumbsup:


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well that depends on how the Strikeforce Champion performs!:thumbsup:


You are talking in circles again. You admit that he can't get higher ranking than 6. So what you just said makes no sense.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Alright let me correct myself, I did say that the Strikeforce Champion cannot get past 6th. However in the eyes of the experts who rank them, things can change and someone can be ranked higher. We saw that in the case of Werdum after he beat Fedor!:confused02:


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Alright let me correct myself, I did say that the Strikeforce Champion cannot get past 6th. However in the eyes of the experts who rank them, things can change and someone can be ranked higher. We saw that in the case of Werdum after he beat Fedor!:confused02:


Again you make no sense. Fedor was ranked #1, so Werdum moved up a lot higher. Again the highest ranked WW in Stikeforce is #7.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok clearly any point I was trying to make came out wrong!


----------

